# Congratulations Egregg57



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A *NEW BIG DOG* digs out of the snow in Southern NH !!!

Congratulations, OutBackerMan!!!









<Watch out, Seeker ! I'm sure there's MORE hot air coming......>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on the post count!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats... Good job paving the way for the next one....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you really ARE da man!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on breaking that big mark!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course I can think of one person who may have helped that count along, even if indirectly!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Of course I can think of one person who may have helped that count along, even if indirectly!


who?me?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.









....and go hide the







again for all of us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! we need another game of " Eric, you are in BIG trouble!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! we need another game of " Eric, you are in BIG trouble!"
[/quote]

Exactly....and she's way on the "other" coast. We got nut'n to worry bout'.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Eric*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! we need another game of " Eric, you are in BIG trouble!"
[/quote]

Okay.....You asked for it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your number post. The keys to the executive washroom are in the mail.









Keep them coming.

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Congrats on your number post. The keys to the executive washroom are in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right!! I would rather have the keys to PUFF II!! You think Doug can arrange that? I have a load of Ping Pong Balls I need to get rid of!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Congrats on the milestone!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! we need another game of " Eric, you are in BIG trouble!"
[/quote]

Okay.....You asked for it!








[/quote]

yippee! Staff is coming out to play and Wolfie is gonna get Eric! Mae Jae, Mae Jae...where are you! fire up your photoshop program!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> ....and go hide the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! we need another game of " Eric, you are in BIG trouble!"[/quote]
Okay.....You asked for it!







[/quote]

*NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Congrats on your number post. The keys to the executive washroom are in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right!! I would rather have the keys to PUFF II!! You think Doug can arrange that? I have a load of Ping Pong Balls I need to get rid of!








[/quote]

No doubt. 
No, he can't. 
and
I did, too...but I found a really convenient dumping storage place


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


*LOL !!!!* Now - can you make it go the _other_ way ... yanno....like the Phoenix Rising? After all, it is *ERIC* who should be* MELTING* --- * MELTING*

btw, Jim - I may be on the "other" coast...but YOU are on the same coast as Tawnya...and Cricket







<Grrrrrrrrrrr! Get ' em, girl!!!>


----------

